

Traction: A book for every founder's library - kearney927
http://kevindewalt.com/2014/08/26/traction-a-book-for-every-founders-library/

======
yegg
Co-author here. Thanks for the review!

I actually started exploring this book topic in late 2009 through an initial
series of open-ended interviews that were discussed on HN quite extensively
(when it was much more startup focused). Here is that set:
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC6r4nAnkQO3VpddRSVwUVDg](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC6r4nAnkQO3VpddRSVwUVDg)
(e.g. patio11 [https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wuzNs-
LhC_8](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wuzNs-LhC_8), Alexis
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=enEqAq1x9UQ](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=enEqAq1x9UQ),
Garry Tan
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8Win0moC4cA](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8Win0moC4cA)).

I started angel investing around the same time and I quickly came to the
conclusion that the pursuit of getting traction needed much more structure
more akin to product development frameworks. I also got increasingly busy with
DuckDuckGo, and so it took finding a co-author and many years to actually get
this book across the finish line.

Here's the announcement post from my blog:
[http://www.gabrielweinberg.com/blog/2014/08/get-traction-
tod...](http://www.gabrielweinberg.com/blog/2014/08/get-traction-today.html)

Happy to take any questions.

------
kevindewalt
Have had a lot of positive feedback so far from everyone who bought Traction.
These guys are addressing the #1 white hot point of pain startups are facing
today.

